# Advice on planted 6.6 gallon divided betta tank



## Tigress (Jun 10, 2012)

I have had this set up for about 2 months now. It's the 6.6 gallon tank from Petco. The lighting is what came with the tank. I have a small heater and a filter (filter came with the tank). I've also got a bubbler in each of the divided sections.










I'm hoping to identify some of the plants I have. I know I have Java fern, Java Moss, Moss balls and Duck weed. I'm trying to identify the two small plants on the left. I think I need to get a better picture. I know they are two different species. 

I'm also trying to identify the big plant in the middle section in the front. 

One of the leaves broke off so I moved it to another section to give the betta in there something new until it started dying, but it hasn't started dying it. It actually produced a single root. So what do I do now? It has been floating for about a week.










My other question is about the java fern. It looks like I might have a baby plant growing that's attached itself to one of the leaves of my java fern. Should I leave it or what?










Please excuse the betta head. He's such an attention hog 

I was wondering if I should add more plants? I would like to reach the point where I don't need to do many water changes. It's a pain in the butt to have to vacuum the gravel, since I have to pull EVERYTHING out.

Hopefully these pictures are clear enough that I can get some answers. If not, I can take new ones. 

I feel like I should mention that I originally had a 5 gallon divided tank, but the light died so I upgraded. My plants are doing SO much better now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bannana plant lily is in there nice tank be careful sometimes fish will get in there.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The two on the left look like dwarf sag, it will spread slowly, it pokes runners up through the substrate, and the other is a banana lily. Dwarf sag does fine in all light, however usually the banana lily likes more light.


----------



## Tigress (Jun 10, 2012)

The dwarf sags aren't doing good. They keep dropping leaves. I had a whole bunch. Now I'm down to 2. 

What do I need to do to get them healthy?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tigress said:


> The dwarf sags aren't doing good. They keep dropping leaves. I had a whole bunch. Now I'm down to 2.
> 
> What do I need to do to get them healthy?


Fertilizer Light CO2


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You dnt need all of that to keep them healthy.. Sheesh that's a lot. Overkill. Fertilizers will do you fine


----------



## Tigress (Jun 10, 2012)

But where do I start? I've never used Fertilizer or CO2 in a tank. Do I need to upgrade the bulb?


----------



## Tigress (Jun 10, 2012)

What fertilizer? I've actually been reading about them since you were able to tell me what they are. I think what happened is I kept moving them when I did water changes. I'd like to get to the point where I don't need to vacuum the gravel so I don't need to pull out all the plants. Do I need to add more plants to balance out the betta fish and snail waste?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would set up an NPT... Soil based bottom with a sand cap and a bunch of stem plants.. PM OFL


----------



## Tigress (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't use gravel in my last tank before I upgraded to the 6.6. It was a pain in the butt. I hated it. That's why I have gravel now.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Some fertilizer like Floursh Comprehensive will do fine. Also might want to be some root tablets in there and the Dwarf Sagittaria will be fine.

Your question about the Java Fern and the baby plant. This is how Java ferns spread. They grow baby plants on the end of the leaves. They will eventually fall off or you can pull the off and plant them once they have enough roots and leaves of their own to survive.


----------

